# What do YOU dilute ONR at?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Was thinking about to trying a different rinse less wash as my onr is coming to an end and that it seems it finishes very quickly. Then I thought maybe my dilution ratio is way off. So I wanted to know for people who actually use ONR, what ratio are you mixing at?

I mix mine at 1:64. So I use 10l of water and approx 155ml of ONR. 

On the bottle it says 1oz to 2 gallons of water (US measurements 29ml to 7.5lt water)

Obviously water hardness is different everywhere but im not sure if US water is harder or softer than here. In London I know we have pretty hard water. But now im thinking im mixing it way too strong.


----------



## m_pragnell (Aug 9, 2013)

My understanding is to use 2 caps for 2 gallons US instructions which is 30ml for 7.5l, so if you are using 10litres that would be 40ml.
I'm down in Devon and our water is very soft so I use slightly less just cos it's easy to measure I use 2 caps for 8 litres I'm no expert but from what I've read I could probably use less ONR in this area


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

IIRC, standard wash dilution is between 1:128 - 1:256, depending how dirty the car is. (A US gallon is 128oz). I'm pretty sure a cap full of ONR is 1/2oz.

I generally use it at about 1:256 i.e. 2 caps in about 7-8L water. I'll either up it to 3 or 4 cap fulls if the car is dirty, or get the P/W out and give it a good rinse before a normal strength ONR wash. I live in Cambridgeshire with pretty hard water.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

wow, going by that my dilution is WAYY too strong. The cap is about 15ml (I measured it) so yea 2 caps is 1 oz. So turns out it is much more economical than I thought!


----------



## m_pragnell (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes the 1:64 ratio was the quick detailer ratio if I recall correctly which is like 1 cap full for 1 litre I think that can be used as a pre soak.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I use 1 cap full (15ml) in 10l of water.

You must be getting through it pretty quickly!
When it's mixed too concentrated, it doesn't feel as good on the panel and can smear when drying. 
If you like it now, you'll love it when it's mixed properly


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

All the measurements are guide lines that can be tweeked to suit.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, that makes it tons more clear. Ive read that guide so many times but for some reason i never registered the dilution ratios and took 1/64 as the wash solution . Back to enjoying ONR


----------



## WillM (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in a soft water area and for 10l I go right down the middle with 3 cap fulls.

With a QD pre wash this can be a little smeary for me but I cant help putting the extra cap in lol.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I use 35ml ONR in 2 (imp) gallons of water... no idea what ratio this is or how many capfuls


----------

